# Jotul 118 Value???



## Carol

Hi,
I have a Jotul 118 that is in almost new condition. It was used one season and sat on the hearth in our living room for years. We have now removed it and put it in storage. The green enamel finish is pristine and a friend who knows wood stoves checked it over and has told me it is "cherry." He checked for any cracks, warped or cracked baffles, and broken seals. All is excellent. I would like to sell it rather than just let it sit in storage. Does anyone have any idea what it would be worth? I have looked at ebay and other websites and nothing I have seen even comes close to the condition and quality of this stove. Most prices range from $350 to $1200. I want to be fair but do not want to give it away. Thanks!


----------



## begreen

Welcome Carol. You have a very desirable stove there. In October, when folks are seriously looking for stoves it could sell for 800 to $1200.


----------



## fossil

Carol, when the time comes, one of your advertising options is our "Articles For sale/Wanted, etc." forum here on Hearth.com.  Of course, lots more stoves move on craigslist, and there are plenty of woodburners in North Carolina.  Nice looking stove.  Good luck.  Rick


----------



## begreen

If I was closer I might even pick it up myself. I'd love to have a stove like that for my new shop.


----------



## Ironwood

I would start with $1200.00. If you can wait until Fall it should sell.


----------



## Carol

My husband and I have decided to list the stove the first of October and for $900 cash, firm. Whoever purchases it must pick it up as us old folks can't move it! We hope that sounds fair. Thanks for all the info as we didn't have a clue what it is worth and hadn't even thought about waiting until Fall to advertise it.


----------



## Wiliam Bohannon

Carol said:


> View attachment 70680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I have a Jotul 118 that is in almost new condition. It was used one season and sat on the hearth in our living room for years. We have now removed it and put it in storage. The green enamel finish is pristine and a friend who knows wood stoves checked it over and has told me it is "cherry." He checked for any cracks, warped or cracked baffles, and broken seals. All is excellent. I would like to sell it rather than just let it sit in storage. Does anyone have any idea what it would be worth? I have looked at ebay and other websites and nothing I have seen even comes close to the condition and quality of this stove. Most prices range from $350 to $1200. I want to be fair but do not want to give it away. Thanks!


 
Carol,

I am very interested in purchasing your Jotul stove. I had one like it and heated my home for 35 years. My wife wanted to try a gas stove when we remodeled our living room. Subsequently, I loaned it to my step-son for several years and he moved it to a storage area at his business when he moved. When I went to retrieve it, it was gone. No one knows where or when it disappeared. My step-son takes no responsibility for replacing it... So I am very familiar with the stove, its operation and all the good qualities it has. I have been looking for a replacement for 2 years
. My Tel# is 910-538-7905 ...Bill Bohannon, Wilmington NC.


----------



## begreen

Hey that'd be nice if it works out for you Bill. If you get the stove please post a picture.

Hope all is well in Wilmington. Nice town.


----------



## Carol

Hi Everyone,

Mr. Bonhannon came from Wilmington, NC (5.5 hour drive) yesterday and purchased the Jotul 118 stove. Thanks for all the help and advice! 

Carol


----------



## DexterDay

Carol said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Mr. Bonhannon came from Wilmington, NC (5.5 hour drive) yesterday and purchased the Jotul 118 stove. Thanks for all the help and advice!
> 
> Carol



Another successful Hearth story.  Im sure both parties are extremely excited.

Congratulations to both of you. Hope to see you both around. 

Mr. Bonhannon, will you be posting any install pics?  Great story and what a way to find and buy a stove.


----------



## begreen

It's great to hear a happy ending to this story. I'm glad it worked out for the both of you.


----------



## Wiliam Bohannon

I hope to post some install pictures soon. For the moment I will post some additional pictures that Carol had forwarded to me. The stove is a real "cherry". It is in as perfect a condition as a brand new stove. The enameling has not a chip and no frosting or scratches anywhere. There is no doubt there was very light use of the stove and could be very believable that the stove was only burned
Being able to get this stove is like reconnecting with an old friend. Other than the EPA rating I don't feel that a new Black Bear has anything on this stove. In fact the newer stove has less space in the firebox.The tested efficiency rating burning 3 lbs of wood/22000 BTU is 76%. I thank Hearth.com for this forum because it directly led to my finding this stove.


----------



## begreen

It looks great. How was the stove connected to the flue? Right side vent?


----------



## Wiliam Bohannon

Yes, It is a right side vent. I'm hoping to find someone who might be able to  copy /pdf  the manual for a 118 for me . The stove has three hangers on the side plates for the baffles so it must be of the UL era but there are no labels or tags on the stove. I am planning on venting it up my standard fireplace flu and have been wondering if it would be beneficial to use a flex stainless flue liner. Any input would
be appreciated.


----------



## begreen

I have the manual in pdf form. I will PM it to you. A full liner up the chimney makes for easier cleaning and better draft. How tall is the chimney?


----------



## Wiliam Bohannon

Thank you., thank you. Carol gave me an informational Jotul Brochure  "A Resource Book On The Art Of Heating With Wood " printed by Kristia Associates- Importers.The copyright on the Manual is 1976. It contains a lot of neat information about the desigenrs of the various model stoves and the artists who designed the art reliefs for the stoves.

The Chimney is about 13-14ft. At the moment I have not measured exactly but have the measurements figured fairly close. Stove is on a raised hearth then  it is about  55" to ceiling, figure 4 ft through attic and 4 ft outside chimney above roof. I figured the liner would give the best draft because the clay liners are much larger than the 8X12 maximum listed for the stove.DO you think that the liner should be insulated or will it be ok without?


----------



## begreen

Have the chimney professionally cleaned and inspected so that it's ready for the liner. Ask the sweep if there are any flaws in the current chimney's tiles or mortar. If there are, definitely go insulated. And if the chimney is exterior, go insulated. And if you intend to burn when it's 60 outside, go insulated. Ah heck, just do it.


----------



## brianbeech

Someone has a manual in PDF format for the old 118?  Please, send this way!  I have a 118 and would love to have a copy of the original manual. 

Great find on this stove!  We LOVE ours.


----------



## Wiliam Bohannon

Brian,
When I bought this stove Carol also gave me a Jotul resource book that was printed by Kristia Associates the original Jotul importers. It is my intent to copy it to a PDF format so it can be shared with those interested in it. I originally purchased my first 118 in 1975 and it was in use pretty consistently until maybe 2007. When I get the file ready I will upload it to this thread if that is permitted.


----------



## begreen

Awesome, thanks for posting William. File added as a wiki category:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/jotul-118/


----------



## brianbeech

Absolutely phenomenal Wiliam Thanks so much!


----------



## Michelle Gokey

begreen said:


> I have the manual in pdf form. I will PM it to you. A full liner up the chimney makes for easier cleaning and better draft. How tall is the chimney?


Hi...I just acquired this stove and was wondering if you still have the manual.  Thanks - Michelle


----------



## begreen

The wiki location moved. I updated the link. You'll find the new link to the manual pdf file at the bottom of the page here:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/jotul-118/


----------



## Michelle Gokey

begreen said:


> The wiki location moved. I updated the link. You'll find the new link to the manual pdf file at the bottom of the page here:
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/jotul-118/


Thank you very much!


----------



## Wiliam Bohannon

Michelle Gokey said:


> Thank you very much!


Michelle I have a zip file of some pdfs from the booklet I received when I bought the stove. It seems the file is too large to post on the site. I'd be glad t send them to you or to the site with some help.


----------



## Michelle Gokey

Wiliam Bohannon said:


> Michelle I have a zip file of some pdfs from the booklet I received when I bought the stove. It seems the file is too large to post on the site. I'd be glad t send them to you or to the site with some help.


That would be great....my email is michlola48@yahoo.com.  We just realized that the we had the baffle in wrong..glad we figured out within the first 24 hours.


----------



## pnkn

Hello - newbie to forum here. I am going to look at an old 118 which is supposed to have been cared for by one owner. Here is a link to the ad.   http://charlottesville.craigslist.org/hsh/4243877974.html 
I am wondering about the crack, and have been reading about 118s cracking. No activity on the stove as far as sale, and I am only able to afford $300, is that insulting ? Also, I,too, would like whatever manual info. I note that perhaps the pdf on this site that was recently posted is for a newer model than the one I hope to look at, based upon weight of fuel load specification.
Many thanks, Pnkn
familiar with 70's and 80's  Defiants, Intrepid I, and a <G> tiny USSC box stove.


----------



## begreen

With a crack your offer is not too low. If the stove was in perfect condition it would be worth about $450-600. The concern is that the burn plates or baffle may be shot in the stove. If they need replacement, it's worth about $200 or less. Usually a hairline crack will develop from overheating. If you look at the horse's back you can see what looks like charred enameling. It should be green, not grey.
I would not buy this stove without inspecting the interior burn plates and the whole body carefully. If the burn plates and baffle are in good shape (no cracks or warpage) or have been replaced, then the stove is worth about $300 assuming that hairline crack is now protected by the burnplate. The crack spread can often be contained by drilling a tiny hole at each end, then rubbing in some furnace cement into it.


----------



## pnkn

begreen said:


> With a crack your offer is not too low. I am concerned that the burn plates or baffle may be shot in the stove. Usually a hairline crack will develop from overheating. If you look at the horse's back you can see what looks like charred enameling. It should be green, not grey. I would not buy this stove without inspecting the interior burn plates and the whole body carefully. If the burn plates and baffle are in good shape or have been replaced, then the stove is worth about $300 assuming that hairline crack is now protected by the burnplate. The crack spread can be contained by drilling a tiny hole at each end, then rub in some furnace cement into it.



Thanks ! I have the following info:
"Crack is in the side panel, and has been there for years, it does not open up or let air in the stove. Every year before heat season, I would clean the stove for my Mother, and place stove cement over the crack area to protect the stove sides. The stove does have new removable stove interior side panels (see attached owner’s manual)".
You are suggesting that hopefully as long as there is a physical piece of baffle between the fire and the stove wall proper where the crack is hopefully this would offer the protection that the crack needs.

Are parts still available for a stove this old ?

This is not my dream stove (Jotul TL50, I don't bend), just something to get me through this winter where we have already had nights to 20F and daytime highs in low 30s. (Today excepted).

How difficult would it be to change the flue exit from the side that it is currently on to ideally the rear or to the other side ? I suppose it depends upon how set the screws holding the stove pipe are ?


Thanks


----------



## begreen

The F118 is a very respectable heater. It is easy to run and definitely puts out the heat. I haven't changed out the flue port on one of these, but Jotul built them simple and to last. I would expect there to be a couple screws holding in the side plate that match the flange mount for the flue collar. You can still get parts for the stove. Woodmans Parts Plus sells the baffle and side-burn plates. http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/catalog.aspx  I would also expect the door gasket needs to be replaced given its age.


----------



## pnkn

Thanks for all the info !


----------



## pnkn

well, I didn't buy it. Crack was through and through, the entire height of the panel, and all along the horse's back. Too much for me in an old stove. I was also suprised by the small size of the loading door and the narrow width. Height and depth were good.


----------



## Konvallinka

Wiliam Bohannon said:


> Thank you., thank you. Carol gave me an informational Jotul Brochure  "A Resource Book On The Art Of Heating With Wood " printed by Kristia Associates- Importers.The copyright on the Manual is 1976. It contains a lot of neat information about the desigenrs of the various model stoves and the artists who designed the art reliefs for the stoves.
> 
> The Chimney is about 13-14ft. At the moment I have not measured exactly but have the measurements figured fairly close. Stove is on a raised hearth then  it is about  55" to ceiling, figure 4 ft through attic and 4 ft outside chimney above roof. I figured the liner would give the best draft because the clay liners are much larger than the 8X12 maximum listed for the stove.DO you think that the liner should be insulated or will it be ok without?


Hi William, I've been looking for Jotul Brochure "A Resource Book On The Art Of Heating With Wood" and google got me to your post. Not sure what the chance is that you will still get this as your post is from 2012. If you read this message, could you please check if you have pdf format of this book by any chance? I am on email maggiebor@yahoo.co.uk. Many thanks. Maggie


----------



## mass_burner

I saw a local 118, their asking $895, green enamel, a few chips in front, both side burn plates are cracked, needs a new top gasket, doesn't seem to be any cracks in the main unit.

 $895 seems high.


----------



## begreen

mass_burner said:


> $895 seems high.


Wishful thinking in that condition. Side burn plates are over $300 a piece at Woodmans. If the baffle needs replacing add another $200.


----------



## mass_burner

begreen said:


> Wishful thinking in that condition. Side burn plates are over $300 a piece at Woodmans. If the baffle needs replacing add another $200.


Can you weld the burn plates to get some more use from them? Baffle looked good.


----------



## begreen

I doubt it unless the crack is caught very early. Usually when they crack a section warps and the edges get brittle. One could possibly cut heavy steel plate to act as a substitute, but that might warp.


----------

